# R.I.P. Alexander



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

I got him from a LPS and had him for a few weeks. He was doing wonderfully, but he got velvet, fin rot, and swim bladder disease all at once and didn't make it even with treatment .

I've done tons of research, and this won't happen again. R.I.P.


----------

